# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  46 Stolen Burmese Dhas

## Jurg Peterson

If anyone is offered 46 (or similar) Burmese dhas, can they please let me know; they are stolen.

----------


## Gene Wilkinson

Hi Jurg

Perhaps more information, descriptions or pictures might help should your collection surface?

----------

